# Homepage started



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

here's the beginnings of my new home page
S.I.C


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice Storm!! I as well am putting together a Halloween website!!

Great job!


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Good work! Keep us up to date on the monkey project. Looks good.


----------



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

*dns*

Here is my site with my newly purchased Domain Name
SIC Productionz


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

really nice site Storm.........looks great


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Way to go, Storm!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great job. Very well done.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Really professional looking site !! I like the pictures of the 4-bar wing mechanism. Plus the pop-up said I have won $1001.00 !


----------



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

well can't hardly beat all those nice opinions and I thank you all........but it's OVER a thousand dollars Dave!!


----------



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

Newly updated and with a custom navagation bar that I spent two days building.....whatta ya think?


----------



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

Once agian theres new content.....check out video!


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Good stuff. I enjoy the sites content.


----------

